# Best Champagne Coloured Eyeshadow? Any brand



## Nathalia (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi everyone!
I want to do a smokey black or brown eye and I need either a nice shimmery champagne or a nice smooth shimmery light gold eyeshadow colour to go with. It doesn't matter the brand! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

Elementals minerals champagne.
ebay:
2.00


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 21, 2006)

Stila Kitten


----------



## Janice (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_Stila Kitten_

 

2nd this recc


----------



## ben (Jun 21, 2006)

3rd for KITTEN


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 21, 2006)

Urban Decay's Sin eyeshadow - love that stuff!


----------



## Cruzpop (Jun 21, 2006)

Ricepaper e/s   (M.A.C)


----------



## kare31 (Jun 21, 2006)

MAC Shroom over Stillife paint


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 21, 2006)

shroom or nylon (both MAC)


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Jun 21, 2006)

4th for Kitten


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Elementals minerals champagne.
ebay:
2.00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow, those are dirt cheap. How is their quality and staying power?


----------



## user79 (Jun 21, 2006)

MAC Nylon e/s


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_MAC Nylon e/s_

 

I agree!


----------



## ska_wiking (Jun 21, 2006)

jajaja i kow the best! but it's unknow mark..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll borrow you mine!


----------



## XoXo (Jun 21, 2006)

stila kitten


----------



## Escada (Oct 28, 2008)

Lancome Honeymoon eyeshadow.


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shavwi* 

 
_Urban Decay's Sin eyeshadow - love that stuff!_

 
2nd! One of my favorites


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 28, 2008)

Another vote for Stila Kitten!


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 28, 2008)

Stila Kitten for me too. Stila eyeshadows are fantastic quality, is applied perfectly and nicely pigmented.


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 28, 2008)

Another vote for Nylon


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 28, 2008)

defo stila kitten, its an amzing colour and texture like butter!!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 28, 2008)

nyx champange


----------



## Kelly78 (Oct 28, 2008)

Stila Kitten came to mind before I saw everyone's responses. I used it for the first time this weekend, and it's love. What a wonderful quality their shadows have - can't wait to get more!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 28, 2008)

Shroom or Nylon by MAC.


----------



## anshu7 (Oct 29, 2008)

another vote for stila kitten and blonde's gold pigment (mac)


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 2, 2008)

I love shroom on somebody a little bit darker than me, i personally use mylar but its not very shimmery.


----------



## Kimmer (Nov 2, 2008)

N/A


----------

